# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Khuyến mãi tháng 11 cùng Vietjet Air tại Skytour

## baonguyenngoc84

Tưng bừng khai thác trở lại các chặng bay Phú Quốc ,Cần Thơ…Trong tháng 11 Vietjet Air mở chương trình khuyến mãi ưu đãi bay Phú Quốc giá chỉ từ 799.000,Cần Thơ giá chỉ 599.000…
Chi tiết chặng bay:



Bay cùng Vietjet Air đến  Cần Thơ,Phú Quốc,Huế …giá rẻ hơn.Qúy khách hãy nhanh tay đặt cho mình chặng bay giá rẻ nhất tại www.skytour.vn hoặc gọi hotline: 0973.212.655 để đặt vé và tư vấn giá rẻ nhất.

----------

